# AI tomorrow



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally getting out for my first trip of the season. I'll be in the metallic gray Ram with a cap. If you guys are out stop by and say hello.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Heading back myself..Black Silverado.

About a mile down beach. 

Capt Mike


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We fished the beach all day Saturday with nary a pull. Tide was high at 8:30 as we arrived, went out quickly and seemed like it was dead low all day. It was a beautiful day on the beach with the kids though. The bunker I got from Anglers on the way down was fresher than the bunker at Bucks, but that is likely old news at this point. 

Hope you guys found more fish than I did. I'll probably try again on Saturday 11/15.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

What oz do you fellas use?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Heading down Friday for the weekend, hoping to make kool ice in time for bait and then a quick stop by Bucks to say hi before hitting the beach in search of strippers 

Little worried about them heading out to sea with all this cold, but time will I guess.

oz here 4-8, I prefer to go light as possible there with distance rods


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Went with a friend who has a 4x4; Monday and today (vets day). Nothing both days. But, then went to the inlet and fished the rocks. Got several keeper tautogs (16 1/8 and 16 1/4 inches). several 14 inchers that got tossed back.

In general had a fun time, built a fire and cooked on a iron skillet.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Fished all day and night Monday and until about 4PM on Tuesday. I was about 2 miles from the fence. 

Doggies, Doggies and more Doggies. They were small too. No more than 20 inches. One skate. 

I tried fishbites crab, sand fleas (a ton of fleas in the surf) and bunker cut in every shape. Fished real close, close, far but not too far and as far is I can cast. Interestingly none of the fish were caught close to the breakers.

It was good to get out for the first time this year. New truck did well in the sand. Tried some new home made rigs, put into action my new cast and got to try my new rod too. Other than not catching anything worth keeping it was a good day to test. At least that's what I'm telling myself.

Thought about stopping by KN as I drove past it around 9PM on Tuesday but I was beat and I had another 1 1/2 drive to go and still get to work by 6am today.

I'm going back out in a couple of weeks to give it a try again. I'm hearing they are still up in NJ. Maybe they'll come down by then.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the report.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for putting time in and reporting


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Speedracer sounds like you did everything right, tried everything and everywhere, unfortunately the fish are probably a few weeks away. The past few years reasonable numbers of fish started showing up in the last week of November or first week of December, and most of those were boat fish. The past year or two fall fishing has not been that great for surf fisherman, hopefully this year will be different. At least you got some time on the beach and got to try out your homemade rigs, new rod and cast. Hopefully they all worked out well for you.

John


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

jlentz said:


> Speedracer sounds like you did everything right, tried everything and everywhere, unfortunately the fish are probably a few weeks away. The past few years reasonable numbers of fish started showing up in the last week of November or first week of December, and most of those were boat fish. The past year or two fall fishing has not been that great for surf fisherman, hopefully this year will be different. At least you got some time on the beach and got to try out your homemade rigs, new rod and cast. Hopefully they all worked out well for you.
> 
> John


I think you're right. I'm going to try the day after Turkey day if the weather cooperates. Then again the firs week in Dec. I'll post again when I go. 

New rod casts like a dream. I was surprised how far I was able to cast without putting too much ars into it. My new cast using my casters went well too. I did tweaked my shoulder again on one cast but a few Advil was able to fix it.

I may break down and finally go see a doctor about my shoulder if my self rehab doesn't fix it.


----------



## Eddy B (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey Speed Racer I’ll be down all that week except for Wednesday taking the kids duck hunting in the morning but will be back that afternoon
So if things are slow or anybody you just want to say hello I’ll be the guy in the gray F-250 with a sunlight slide-in 
Hopefully fishing and not digging out it’s my first time on the beach with the slide in.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll look for you. Hopefully it will be a great trip for all of us. Best of luck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Eddy B, you will find out as long as you drop air pressure your truck might track better with the slide in,,,, I know my truck always drives better on the sand with the camper in it.
Choose your option but I usually drop the rear to 30psi and the front to 25 running E load range tires and never had a problem.
Good luck


----------

